# XFL football, anyone watching or planning on watching



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I might watch the NY game today if I can finish making a lasagna before 2.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Can I still complain about no football until August if I watch it?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I watched yesterday and honestly it was pretty good. Better than the now defunct AAF.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> I watched yesterday and honestly it was pretty good. Better than the now defunct AAF.


I agree. I peeked in a little as one of the kids from the local college is playing. I think we will see some modifications to the NFL kickoffs if the XFL model is successful. There is no reason for a player to get a 45 yard running start on a kickoff. Some of the collisions between blocker and defender on kickoffs make me almost nauseous. A lot of those special teams guys that is all they do for their entire career is run full speed and collide with a blocker.


----------



## sean_h (Jan 31, 2020)

Let's go Battlehawks!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I have watched a little but not into it yet. NFL monopoly will eventually crush all challengers (again).

I am watching the Houston Rockets play the Utah Jazz in the NBA at the Toyota Center. Westbrook!

I really liked watching the Astros, until they got caught stealing pitch signs; really crummy to cheat....

I hope the XFL catches on, but I will wait and see before getting too caught up in yet another league.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> I hope the XFL catches on, but I will wait and see before getting too caught up in yet another league.


Unfortunately that is what dooms leagues like this. People wait to see if it's gonna make it before they watch. It is pretty good football. The main difference I see is the accuracy of the quarterbacks. Other than that it is just good old football. I really like some of the changes they have made to the kickoffs and special teams. I know they are going after a faster game but a 30 second play clock would make a big difference. There isn't much time to check out of a play with 25 seconds. I really like the way they show how replay reviews work. Should end a lot of the whining from fans about not getting a call overturned. All in all I've been impressed with the XFL so far. You should give it a second chance. You might enjoy it.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I think the XFL is fun to watch. I love the kickoff, more than one forward pass allowed, and 1-2-3-pt conversions. The BattleHawks are my jam, but jeez the Defenders are good. The play isn't usually as exciting as the NFL but the differences in rules make it more interesting, plus it's spring ball.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Some of the team names/logos are a little hokey. I feel like they could have put more effort into branding.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Everyone was talking about how they like the Guardians logo... but I don't like it that much. Most of them are pretty hokey, yeah, but not as bad as the 2001 XFL logos, yuck!










Apparently the BattleHawks have the best logo...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Gotta admit I stopped watching. With hockey, college basketball, and a little NBA here and there....I'm good on football.


----------



## somathnao (Dec 16, 2018)

Vince McMahon needs to fix the WWE!


----------



## bmitch05 (Oct 29, 2018)

STL is going nuts over the Battlehawks which has exposed some of the narrative behind the NFL leaving for a lack of fan support.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

bmitch05 said:


> STL is going nuts over the Battlehawks which has exposed some of the narrative behind the NFL leaving for a lack of fan support.


Yeah... I never really understood that narrative about the STL fan base. I was super happy to hear STL was getting an XFL team and it really does look to me like STL has the best fan base in the league.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

@bmitch05 They're adding seats in the upper sections. Amazing!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236006920256999427


----------

